# telecaster build i think or es 335 build



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

im building a guitar its drying rite now. i bought some pine from the building center. i have glued the planks together its wide enough now if i wanna make an es335. but its around 2inches thick or may make an telly deluxe, with an tv jones filtertron classic in the neck and an danosonic for the bridge. the danosonic would be tilted like an normal telly. im going to find some nice tops and the neck i dont know yet.























proud boogie owner


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2015)

Looking forward to the progress.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Looking forward to the progress.


Same here!...and I congratulate you on taking on this project.

Building a 335 style guitar seems like a huge challenge to me.
Getting everything (i.e., dimensions, routing, etc) right on a Tele is quite an undertaking as it is. At least you could easily buy a "stock" neck for a Tele. Just some thoughts. 

Please keep us updated.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

greco said:


> Same here!...and I congratulate you on taking on this project.
> 
> Building a 335 style guitar seems like a huge challenge to me.
> Getting everything (i.e., dimensions, routing, etc) right on a Tele is quite an undertaking as it is. At least you could easily buy a "stock" neck for a Tele. Just some thoughts.
> ...


i really think i should do the telly . its only my first build . that and i have an beautiful 70s mij strat with an three bolt neck with oversize headstock . 

proud boogie owner


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Wow, a 335? Even a kit looks daunting...BUT, nothing is undoable!

_"Nothing in this world can take the place of persistence. Talent will not: nothing is more common than unsuccessful men with talent. Genius will not; unrewarded genius is almost a proverb. Education will not: the world is full of educated derelicts. Persistence and determination alone are omnipotent."
_
_  Calvin Coolidge  _



I say go for it! (or the Tele...we love tele build threads too)


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2015)

I found this 335 build.
http://www.upnorthstrings.com/es335body.pdf
It should give you an idea of what you're in for.
I'd go the tele route.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

laristotle said:


> I found this 335 build.
> http://www.upnorthstrings.com/es335body.pdf
> It should give you an idea of what you're in for.
> I'd go the tele route.


im thinking best of both worlds i love a telly deluxe and custom . i also like semmie hollows and gretch. so im going to hollow out two chambers leave an center block. get an deluxe pick guard and country gent wire harnest and shorten it up. have it routed in the back like an lespaul for easy access. o its going to be fun and the dano sonic n the bridge to top it off what a tone monster it will be 

proud boogie owner


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2015)

A 70's custom, with that 'strat' neck?
I can't wait to see it done.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

laristotle said:


> A 70's custom, with that 'strat' neck?
> I can't wait to see it done.


i dont want to buy one for $1000 . they have a solid paint job nothing special. heres the neck






























proud boogie owner


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

ruff sketch of my idea .really sad picture of a telly lmao
















proud boogie owner


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

silvertonebetty said:


> proud boogie owner


WOW!...your plans seem to have progressed quite a bit from last night.

On your diagram, I'm not sure what the "master tone selector" switch does.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

greco said:


> WOW!...your plans seem to have progressed quite a bit from last night.
> 
> On your diagram, I'm not sure what the "master tone selector" switch does.
> 
> ...


the master tone selector from what i read selects different frequencies on your pickups. high end gretsch have them. i believe if you have master tone flicked down it focuses on the highs , if it switched up it focuses on the lows and the middle mixes them up. im also thing of putting a mixer/ blend knob on it like an rick to do funky things lol . see im putting parts off my favorite guitars into one . i cant afford all them. 

proud boogie owner


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

greco said:


> *Building a 335 style guitar seems like a huge challenge to me*.
> Getting everything (i.e., dimensions, routing, etc) right on a Tele is quite an undertaking as it is. At least you could easily buy a "stock" neck for a Tele. Just some thoughts.


If you go for the 335 build, good luck, it will definitely be a very huge challenge


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

silvertonebetty said:


> the master tone selector from what i read selects different frequencies on your pickups. high end gretsch have them. i believe if you have master tone flicked down it focuses on the highs , if it switched up it focuses on the lows and the middle mixes them up. im also thing of putting a mixer/ blend knob on it like an rick to do funky things lol . see im putting parts off my favorite guitars into one . i cant afford all them.
> 
> proud boogie owner


I know virtually nothing about Gretsch guitars...thanks for explaining this.

I looked it up and I read about it a bit.

This is a pic of the circuit diagram that you are planning (you are also adding some extra features). 

It might look confusing but it might also be helpful if someone (at a store or if a friend is helping you) needs to see it. 












Just to let you know, the Tone selector switch is a very special switch and *is not a regular 3-way switch* that you buy for a pickup selector switch.


I will be following this thread with interest. I just built a very basic partscaster Tele
which is quite a simple job compared to what you are planning.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

greco said:


> I know virtually nothing about Gretsch guitars...thanks for explaining this.
> 
> I looked it up and I read about it a bit.
> 
> ...


i plan on buying the gretsch contry gentleman wire harnest from tv jone. it will make this build alot simpler lol

proud boogie owner


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

silvertonebetty said:


> i plan on buying the gretsch contry gentleman wire harnest from tv jone. it will make this build alot simpler lol
> 
> proud boogie owner


A wise idea for sure. Finding (and assembling) all the parts could be a real pain.

This looks close to what you need (from the TV Jones website):









Cheers

Dave


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Tele or 335? Hmmm, maybe you could do *both* at the same time!

http://www.guitarplayer.com/video/gear/4430286073001


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

i like this top. its $70 Canadian may just get this one i have page booked mark









proud boogie owner


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Looks like it would be a fantastic top for a guitar!

Do you have a woodworking shop with all the tools you need to complete the project...or do you have a friend with a well-equipped shop?

I'm asking because a Tele body (just as an example) has a lot of precise routing and drilling that has to be done.

These are some (virtually all, I would hope...LOL) of the measurements for a "standard" style Tele... 










Maybe templates would be very helpful to you...
http://store.potvinguitars.com/t-style/

BTW...Mr. Potvin is also a GC forum member. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2015)

silvertonebetty said:


> i like this top


no pick guard then, I take it?
or a clear/transparent.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

greco said:


> Looks like it would be a fantastic top for a guitar!
> 
> Do you have a woodworking shop with all the tools you need to complete the project...or do you have a friend with a well-equipped shop?
> 
> ...


i have a friend with a small shop and an big carpenter shop down the road . its going to basically completely hollow and my friend has an old telly i can trace out for a template 

proud boogie owner


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

laristotle said:


> no pick guard then, I take it?
> or a clear/transparent.


probly no pickguard

proud boogie owner


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

silvertonebetty said:


> i have a friend with a small shop and an big carpenter shop down the road . its going to basically completely hollow and my friend has an old telly i can trace out for a template
> 
> proud boogie owner


Perfect! 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

silvertonebetty said:


> i have a friend with a small shop and an big carpenter shop down the road . its going to basically completely hollow and my friend has an old telly i can trace out for a template
> proud boogie owner


I'm confused as to why you are building a tele that's completely hollow...
I don't see how you will get around building a tele spec body them making it completely hollow...

I don't see this working at all but then again I cant build guitars from pieces of wood so what the hell do I know.
G.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

GTmaker said:


> I'm confused as to why you are building a tele that's completely hollow...
> I don't see how you will get around building a tele spec body them making it completely hollow...
> 
> I don't see this working at all but then again I cant build guitars from pieces of wood so what the hell do I know.
> G.


well im going to have an center block to mount the pickups and stuff. ive never done this before so ? what do i know ? not much lol. i have an idea and il just see how it goes i have enough wood for two in case.o have you ever seen how an lespaul is built . they rout out the middle and throw a top on it . i like an hollow body so here goes nothing lol 

proud boogie owner


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

silvertonebetty said:


> well im going to have an center block to mount the pickups and stuff. ive never done this before so ? what do i know ? not much lol. i have an idea and il just see how it goes i have enough wood for two in case.o have you ever seen how an lespaul is built . they rout out the middle and throw a top on it . i like an hollow body so here goes nothing lol
> proud boogie owner


guitars with a center block are called semi hollow not completely hollow like you mentioned.

give it a go... you never know what can happen... even the MAple LEafs are bound to win a game sooner or later.

G.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Some pictures to inspire you....


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

greco said:


> Some pictures to inspire you....










lol that is exactly what i was thinking on doing 

proud boogie owner


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

silvertonebetty said:


> i dont want to buy one for $1000 . they have a solid paint job nothing special. heres the neck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you taking the neck off of this guitar to use on your new build ...or are you looking for a used neck that is the same as this?

I paid $100.00 shipped (if my memory is good) for my Tele neck with a rosewood fingerboard and decent machine heads. I bought it from a GC forum member.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Watching your progress.:applouse:


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

silvertonebetty said:


> i like this top. its $70 Canadian may just get this one i have page booked mark


That top would look fantastic! Just be on the lookout for any soft spots where the ink-lines are.



greco said:


> Maybe templates would be very helpful to you...
> http://store.potvinguitars.com/t-style/
> 
> BTW...Mr. Potvin is also a GC forum member.


"Mr. Potvin" is my Dad, you guys can call me Mike


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

greco said:


> Are you taking the neck off of this guitar to use on your new build ...or are you looking for a used neck that is the same as this?
> 
> I paid $100.00 shipped (if my memory is good) for my Tele neck with a rosewood fingerboard and decent machine heads. I bought it from a GC forum member.
> 
> ...


using this neck

proud boogie owner


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Mike Potvin said:


> "Mr. Potvin" is my Dad, you guys can call me Mike


Thanks Mike! 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

greco said:


> Some pictures to inspire you....


Wow, that top would have Rorschach scratching his head.

- - - Updated - - -



Mike Potvin said:


> "Mr. Potvin" is my Dad, you guys can call me Mike


Always wondered - any relation to Bryan Potvin (Northern Pikes). I used to travel in some of the same circles as Bryan in the 80's.


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

High/Deaf said:


> Wow, that top would have Rorschach scratching his head.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Nope, no relation.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> Wow, that top would have Rorschach scratching his head.


Good one!! LOL!


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

using as template i guess

proud boogie owner


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Like my daddy used to say: "Measure three times, cut once." Oh wait, that was the shop teacher.


Dad used to say: "I cut that piece of wood three times, and it's still too short......."


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

High/Deaf said:


> Like my daddy used to say: "Measure three times, cut once." Oh wait, that was the shop teacher.
> 
> 
> Dad used to say: "I cut that piece of wood three times, and it's still too short......."


its hurts me to say i really dont have the tools or skill for this. i physically just cant do it. but im still getting it done. im designing it going to get a fella to make it. he made a guitar or both Ronnie woods an Keith Richards of the rolling stones. he said i get the stuff he will put it together for me. 

proud boogie owner


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for the pic. Looking good!

The first 2 pages of this thread might interest you...lots of pics.

http://www.tdpri.com/forum/tele-home-depot/81712-tele-scratch-construction-diary.html

You might also enjoy this ...and get some ideas...

[video=youtube;Uw7UOtKq6YY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uw7UOtKq6YY[/video]

Cheers

Dave


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

greco said:


> Thanks for the pic. Looking good!
> 
> The first 2 pages of this thread might interest you...lots of pics.
> 
> ...


well ile get bud to do a good one i need to try some were . i know were i can get cheap parts . how would you glue the top on 

proud boogie owner


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

silvertonebetty said:


> how would you glue the top on
> 
> proud boogie owner


I don't know the best answer. I hope someone else will be able to help you with this question soon.

Asking as many questions as you need to is the best thing you can do.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

silvertonebetty said:


> i have a friend with a small shop and an big carpenter shop down the road . its going to basically completely hollow and my friend has an old telly i can trace out for a template
> 
> proud boogie owner


awesome - we LOVE free drawings


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

silvertonebetty said:


> its hurts me to say i really dont have the tools or skill for this. i physically just cant do it. but im still getting it done. im designing it going to get a fella to make it. he made a guitar or both Ronnie woods an Keith Richards of the rolling stones. he said i get the stuff he will put it together for me. proud boogie owner


There really are no expert carpenters. Some are just better at hiding their mistakes.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

i am going to cheat a little lol. i cant find any wood i like for the body . so im going to warmoth and getting one there. i will need to alter the pickup cavities an hair to make what i want fit. and making it accessible from the back . il be buying a laminated drop top for it. im i am thinking chestnut or something on that line.















it will be nice because the neck pocket is all ready done . so stay tuned . 

proud boogie owner


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

silvertonebetty said:


> i am going to cheat a little lol. i cant find any wood i like for the body . so im going to warmoth and getting one there. i will need to alter the pickup cavities an hair to make what i want fit. and making it accessible from the back . il be buying a laminated drop top for it. im i am thinking chestnut or something on that line.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have Tele partscaster with a one-piece swamp ash body that has unfinished wood.
It is routed in the neck for a humbucker. I'm quite sure you could route it to look very much like the one above. 

In addition, you would get all the other parts of the guitar (neck, machine heads, electronics, hard shell case, etc). PM ,me if you are interested.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

greco said:


> I have Tele partscaster with a one-piece swamp ash body that has unfinished wood.
> It is routed in the neck for a humbucker. I'm quite sure you could route it to look very much like the one above.
> 
> In addition, you would get all the other parts of the guitar (neck, machine heads, electronics, hard shell case, etc). PM ,me if you are interested.
> ...


pm sent

proud boogie owner


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

You should take a drive to Burlington Ontario and check out Exotic Woods. They have a special room with nothing but wood for guitars. Fretboards, bodies, all materials you have heard of and some you have not. If I ever build from scratch that;s the first place i would check out.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

knight_yyz said:


> You should take a drive to Burlington Ontario and check out Exotic Woods. They have a special room with nothing but wood for guitars. Fretboards, bodies, all materials you have heard of and some you have not. If I ever build from scratch that;s the first place i would check out.


That is quite a drive from P.E.I.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I know there was one or more suppliers in Nova Scotia displaying at the former Montreal Guitar Expo. Wish I could remember their names. Mind you, they were mostly supplying softwood tops for acoustics, or at least that's what they were displaying.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

knight_yyz said:


> You should take a drive to Burlington Ontario and check out Exotic Woods. They have a special room with nothing but wood for guitars. Fretboards, bodies, all materials you have heard of and some you have not. If I ever build from scratch that;s the first place i would check out.


no pictures on the site

proud boogie owner


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I'd take up Greco on his offer. A nice and easy way to get into building something.


Dave - Pics or it's all BS  

If you can't post them shoot them to me and I'll put them on my photobucket page for you.

This sounds like a really good plan sbetty!


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Sorry, I thought the OP was in Ontario, now I see PEI.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

davetcan said:


> I'd take up Greco on his offer. A nice and easy way to get into building something.
> 
> 
> Dave - Pics or it's all BS
> ...


i would but i dont have that kind of cash right now. i applied for a new job wen i can scoop up the money . i will inqure about it. realy is a good deal 

proud boogie owner


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

silvertonebetty said:


> i would but i dont have that kind of cash right now. i applied for a new job wen i can scoop up the money . i will inqure about it. realy is a good deal
> 
> proud boogie owner


OK, good luck!


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

davetcan said:


> OK, good luck!


thanks 

proud boogie owner


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

silvertonebetty said:


> i would but i dont have that kind of cash right now. i applied for a new job wen i can scoop up the money . i will inqure about it. realy is a good deal
> 
> proud boogie owner


Here are some quick pics taken with a low battery in poor light:


View attachment DSCF0412.jpg


Didn't work ...so I will send them Davetcan and he can try to post them for me.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

wont show pictures are corrupted 

proud boogie owner


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

davetcan said:


> Dave - Pics or it's all BS
> 
> If you can't post them shoot them to me and I'll put them on my photobucket page for you.


I'm working on it but will need your help. Check your PMs


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

greco said:


> I'm working on it but will need your help. Check your PMs


Here you go. I like it!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

davetcan said:


> Here you go. I like it!


Dave...Thanks for the help with the pics.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

witch top do you like best. im thinking walnut or pastatio.






























proud boogie owner


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

not sure if i posted this .














so ive decided im going with pistachio top due to you dont see it often







tio 

proud boogie owner


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

silvertonebetty said:


> not sure if i posted this .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a very unique and exotic top for a guitar...I like it!
I don't think you had posted those specific pics of the neck.

Have you ordered the body?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

greco said:


> Looks like a very unique and exotic top for a guitar...I like it!
> I don't think you had posted those specific pics of the neck.
> 
> Have you ordered the body?
> ...


no not yet having cash problems right now lol

proud boogie owner


----------



## HockeyPop29 (Oct 5, 2015)

A chambered tele, even if you're a top notch woodworker, makes for a far better 1st build than a 335. They are two different monsters, where you will have a much more likely chance of success instead of frustration. I had set a timeline before I would allow myself to build an acoustic or true hollow body from scratch of 3 years, knowing my patience level as well as wanting to teach myself neck building, etc. in that time, I restored several, repaired a few, and felt more sure of my success when I finally was ready. 

In a nutshell, I consider myself a fairly decent craftsman, and if I don't trust myself for the task, I would never advise a person to jump in the deep end on their first build. 

Can't wait to see your progress. Good luck!


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

so an update .my phone bill will finally be all paid off buy the end on this month. so i hope to have my body late December or early January 

proud boogie owner


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Good news! 

Which body did you finally decide on?


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

telly 

proud boogie owner


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

The pics of the guitars in our avatars look very similar....especially in colour.
Yours is a Goya (correct?) and mine is a Greco (1981)


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

greco said:


> The pics of the guitars in our avatars look very similar....especially in colour.
> Yours is a Goya (correct?) and mine is a Greco (1981)


yeah goya the number on headstock matches 68 

proud boogie owner


----------

